# الصلاة لأجل التدخل الإلهي



## ABOTARBO (5 نوفمبر 2010)

*الصلاة لأجل التدخل الإلهي






فكان بطرس محروساً في السجن. وأما الكنيسة فكانت تصير منها صلاة بلجاجة إلى الله من أجله ( أع 12: 5 )
كثيراً ما نطلب من الله طلبات مستحيلة ولا نجد الاستجابة المنتظرة. وأعتقد أن الله لا يتدخل بالاستجابة هنا ـ ليس لصعوبة الاستجابة، فليس شيء بمستحيل لديه ـ ولكن لأن هذه الاستجابة ستكون غير متوافقة مع مشيئته وخطته في حياتنا. فالصلاة ليست تنفيذ إرادتي في السماء، ولكن إخضاع إرادتي لمشيئة السماء.

وأمامنا إحدى هذه الصلوات التي يبدو من المُحال ـ من منطلق المنظور البشري ـ تنفيذها، ولكنها كانت متفقة تمام الاتفاق مع مشيئة الله وخطته لبطرس، فالرب كان قد وعده سابقاً أنه لن يموت إلا متى شاخ، وأعلن له أيضاً طريقة الموت (يو21). فلا التوقيت، ولا الأسلوب كان يتفق مع ما أراده الملك هيرودس، كما أن قصد الله كان أن يحفظ بطرس لأجل خدمة باقية بعد.

فبطرس كان محروساً بحراسة مُشددة جداً، لأن هيرودس أعد العُدة جيداً ليمنع أي تدخل يحول دون تحقيق هدفه، ولكنه لم يكن يتوقع أن الله نفسه سيتدخل، وحتى لو وضع ذلك في حساباته، فماذا عساه أن يفعل؟ مَنْ يستطيع أن يمنع ملاك من الدخول؟! وبواسطة ملاك واحد استطاع الله أن يحرر بطرس من السلسلتين اللتين كان مقيداً بهما، وأن يسير به في وسط العسكر، وكأن سباتاً قد وقع عليهم، وحتى الباب الحديدي الخارجي المؤدي إلى المدينة انفتح أمامهما، حتى أن بطرس ظن إنه يرى رؤيا، وكذلك الأخوة المجتمعون للصلاة لم يصدقوا "رودا الجارية"
 حينما أخبرتهم أن بطرس واقف بالباب.

حينما نراقب استجابات الصلاة المعجزية مثل هذه، ونرى كيف أن يد الرب الرفيعة تدخلت لإنقاذنا من ضيقات وكروب، خلاف توقعات البشر، وبأسلوب لا يخطر على بالنا، لا يسعنا إلا أن نشكر الرب ونعظم قدرته. ولسان حالنا هو: "عندما رَّد الرب سبي صهيون صرنا مثل الحالمين، حينئذ امتلأت أفواهنا ضحكاً وألسنتنا ترنماً" ( مز 126: 1 ،2). وهكذا كان الحال مع بطرس الذي ظن أنه يرى رؤيا، ومع رودا الجارية التي تركت بطرس على الباب ولم تفتح له من الفرحة، بل وأيضاً الكنيسة التي نعتت رودا بالهذيان. ولكن هذه هي الاستجابة المباشرة لقديسين لهم لجاجة في صلاة متوافقة مع مشيئته، إنها الصلاة التي تحوّل الحلم إلى حقيقة.

منقول
*​


----------



## كلدانية (5 نوفمبر 2010)

جميل جدا  تسلم ايدك 

شكرااا  على الموضوع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## النهيسى (5 نوفمبر 2010)

> وأمامنا إحدى هذه الصلوات التي يبدو من المُحال ـ من منطلق المنظور البشري ـ تنفيذها، ولكنها كانت متفقة تمام الاتفاق مع مشيئة الله وخطته لبطرس، فالرب كان قد وعده سابقاً أنه لن يموت إلا متى شاخ، وأعلن له أيضاً طريقة الموت (يو21). فلا التوقيت، ولا الأسلوب كان يتفق مع ما أراده الملك هيرودس، كما أن قصد الله كان أن يحفظ بطرس لأجل خدمة باقية بعد.​




رائع رائع رائع
جدااااا
تسلم الأيادى شكراا


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

كلدانية قال:


> جميل جدا  تسلم ايدك
> 
> شكرااا  على الموضوع
> 
> ربنا يبارك حياتك ​


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

النهيسى قال:


> رائع رائع رائع
> جدااااا
> تسلم الأيادى شكراا


----------



## أرزنا (6 نوفمبر 2010)

سلام المسيح
شكرا لك


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

أرزنا قال:


> سلام المسيح
> شكرا لك


----------



## christianbible5 (6 نوفمبر 2010)

> *فكان بطرس محروساً في السجن. وأما الكنيسة فكانت تصير منها صلاة بلجاجة إلى الله من أجله ( أع 12: 5 )*


آمين حبيبي...

الرب يبارك عمرك...


----------



## ABOTARBO (6 نوفمبر 2010)

christianbible5 قال:


> آمين حبيبي...
> 
> الرب يبارك عمرك...


----------



## kalimooo (10 نوفمبر 2010)

امين

شكراااااااا على الصلاة

الجميلة 

سلام المسيح معك


----------



## ABOTARBO (10 نوفمبر 2010)

كليمو قال:


> امين
> 
> شكراااااااا على الصلاة
> 
> ...


----------

